
Autoruns for Windows v13.94 - peter_d_sherman
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/autoruns
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"This utility, which has the most comprehensive knowledge of auto-starting
locations of any startup monitor, shows you what programs are configured to
run during system bootup or login, and when you start various built-in Windows
applications like Internet Explorer, Explorer and media players. These
programs and drivers include ones in your startup folder, Run, RunOnce, and
other Registry keys. Autoruns reports Explorer shell extensions, toolbars,
browser helper objects, Winlogon notifications, auto-start services, and much
more. Autoruns goes way beyond other autostart utilities.

[..]

You'll probably be surprised at how many executables are launched
automatically!"

